# New Garden layout project....



## Sesh1975 (Aug 25, 2008)

Well guys here is what we have planned so far. Would love to hear some feedback from any and all. It will have a small grade to it since the yard isnt flat but not much more then about 1.0%. We have had trains for about 7 years now and this will be our first adventure into the great outdoors. We have some smaller LGB engine's with a mix of LGB and USA rolling stock. I also just purchased a USA SD70 so that will be the biggest peice of equipment we will be using. I do plan for now to use track power (layouts not that big) and possibly using the Aristo-Craft train engineer with on board reciever for the engine's. Well thats the overview, let me know what you think. 

Thank you 
Shawn


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

It looks nice. The first layout I built outside was a dog bone. I built it on a terrace cut into the side of a hill. My only suggestion would be to make your curves larger. It looks like your diameter is on the order of 9'. Even going to 10' will help. 

My advice and almost everyone else's is to go with the largest diameter that you can fit into the available space. When you put a passing siding on the long straight make it as long as possible. Trains have a funny way of growing longer when they are planted in the outdoors. It must be all the sun shine. 

Chuck N


----------



## Sesh1975 (Aug 25, 2008)

So sorry the picture came out so small. I though it would have been bigger. I have made plans for 8' diameter turns on each end. Im trying to not invade the grass area as much as possible since my kids still need a place to play soccer, catch and so on. I know this will grow, but for now I think this will be a good start.


----------



## Joe McGarry (Jan 4, 2008)

Take Chucks advice and try to make the curve diameters bigger. I've got a half circle of track 15' diameter that looks small with a train on it. If you can't fit in bigger curves you might consider a point to point switching line if you like switching cars etc. 

Whatever you decide it's your RR. You're going to have hours of fun with it. Go for whatever you feel good with. 

Best wishes on your project. Hope you post some pix when you start construction. 

Regards, 

Joe


----------



## Sesh1975 (Aug 25, 2008)

Picture taking will start tonight.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice plan. 

Why do you want to preserve grass space? I know a guy whose goal is to eliminate all grass. Put in big curves. 

You have a nice expansion space along that other side toward the garden. Careful! Garden railroads are invasive







They send out runners called "track" and will eventually take over your whole property


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

The 8' diameter will be fine for your LGB cars and engines, but your SD70 will not be a happy camper. See the thread in the Rolling Stock Forum about the SD70-MAC. 

It would take more track, but could you put a 10' loop at the bottom end under the tree? The kids probably won't be playing ball there, and put the other loop in the area marked garden? This would leave most of the playable grass alone and you would be able to run modern 1:29 trains, or anything else. Everything looks better on the bigger curves. 

I run USAT streamliners on my 10' diameter curves. They handle it OK, but they look more toy like than they should. It is really only the long passenger cars (USAT and Aristo Heavyweights) that look unhappy. 1:20.3 and all the other scales that I run are OK. 

Chuck N


----------



## Sesh1975 (Aug 25, 2008)

Thank you all for the kind words and the wisdom. I set a few stakes in the yard last night just to see the limits of the proposed railway. The wife was at first iffy about how much of the yard I would be taking up but then gave her blessing. Im affraid that if I reapproach her with an even bigger setting I may get shot down completely. I will have to restake the layout tonight and see what she says to the larger radii. I will get the camera out tonight and get some shots so all of you can see what I am working with. Now I need to find crusher fines in my area. My area happens to be Burbank Ca. 

Thanks again 
Shawn


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

You slowly sneak the stakes out a few inches at a time


----------



## Sesh1975 (Aug 25, 2008)

LOL! I think Im stuck with the 8' turns for now. This will be a good start for us though. My kids are so excited to make progress with all of this. Now I need to buy track, any good deals out there???


----------



## Sesh1975 (Aug 25, 2008)

UPDATE: Got some stuff accomplished. Still dont have pics ready to post (sorry). We got the area cleared and leveled a few weeks ago. Since then I have been looking for subroadbed to use. I also surveyed the mainline and set grade stakes every 5 foot through in the straight areas and every foot or so in the curves. Once I have happy that it was all level, I dug out from around the grade stakes and this last weekend we put down the subroadbed. I came up short by about 30 feet so next weekend we will have to pick up some more. My track is still on order should have it by the end of October. I plan on finishing the subroadbed and its compaction and running the wires from the garage out to the layout. I will try and get some pictures in the next few days.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Visit my site on mods for the SD70 that will allow it to operate on your curves. The major thing you need to do is increase the coupler swing, and it's pretty easy. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Sesh1975 (Aug 25, 2008)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 09/29/2008 10:36 AM
Visit my site on mods for the SD70 that will allow it to operate on your curves. The major thing you need to do is increase the coupler swing, and it's pretty easy. 

Regards, Greg


I already checked that out Greg. I will mod it when the time comes.


----------



## snowshoe (Jan 2, 2008)

If you cant run your big stuff you could always make it into a narrow guage Logging or miing operations. I also just got my layout started this summer and my biggest curves are 6.5. Im also more into the narrow gauge look and running Porters and such. Just a though especially if space is limted. Take a look at the Kittatinny Mt RR I have been posting about for a few months now. Cant wait to see some pictures.


----------



## Sesh1975 (Aug 25, 2008)

Posted By snowshoe on 09/29/2008 4:41 PM
If you cant run your big stuff you could always make it into a narrow guage Logging or miing operations. I also just got my layout started this summer and my biggest curves are 6.5. Im also more into the narrow gauge look and running Porters and such. Just a though especially if space is limted. Take a look at the Kittatinny Mt RR I have been posting about for a few months now. Cant wait to see some pictures. 


I tried to clean up a bit tonight so I could take some pics for you guys. Didnt happen. Tomorrow I shall try again. We also have a few LGB locos to run on the layout so we will still have tons of fun. All of my track will be 6 foot flex track that will be soldered together. Since its all flex I will be making my own curves. I pushed them out as far as possible. My radius will be larger then 8 but smaller than 9. I should be around 8.5 foot.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

For power, the Aristo onboard is no longer in productoin for the 27 or 75 mhz versions. Some stores do have the 75 mhz unit still on the shelves. 
Aristocraft is in the process of developing a 900mhz which was already replaced with a 2.4 ghz unit, but not yet available. 

Also, for the LGB smaller engines, starting with track power and the 27mhz track side receiver set to linear mode will work for now. Note that Aristo has a sale this month (sept/oct) where you buy the transmitter/receiver and get a second receiver free ($10 shipipng ). 

Check out the Aristocraft site for details on this. 
.


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

I think aristo may still be making the 27 mhz units. But I could be wrong on that


I would second what everyone else is saying.The 8 foot curves will look too small with an SD-70. I have a lot of 8 ft curves and my larger locos look too big. I rushed into the hobby and I'd always wanted some of the larger steamers. I like them, mainline, "modern" steam is my favorite style, but in retrospect I should have thought a little harder about it. It takes a LOT of space for them to look right. I will probably start moving to smaller steam, like the new aristo consolidation or the USA dockside.


You could go narrow gauge. Narrow gauge stuff tends to look better on tight curves, even though it's bigger


or 


If you have a small space go for smaller locos. The SD-70 is big, but the USA Trains GP 38 is 8 inches smaller and will run better and look better. 


Or maybe it won't matter at all--it'll be fun, and you'll end up tinkering with it all the time


----------



## Sesh1975 (Aug 25, 2008)

Posted By lownote on 09/30/2008 5:44 AM
I think aristo may still be making the 27 mhz units. But I could be wrong on that


I would second what everyone else is saying.The 8 foot curves will look too small with an SD-70. I have a lot of 8 ft curves and my larger locos look too big. I rushed into the hobby and I'd always wanted some of the larger steamers. I like them, mainline, "modern" steam is my favorite style, but in retrospect I should have thought a little harder about it. It takes a LOT of space for them to look right. I will probably start moving to smaller steam, like the new aristo consolidation or the USA dockside.


You could go narrow gauge. Narrow gauge stuff tends to look better on tight curves, even though it's bigger


or 


If you have a small space go for smaller locos. The SD-70 is big, but the USA Trains GP 38 is 8 inches smaller and will run better and look better. 


*Or maybe it won't matter at all--it'll be fun, and you'll end up tinkering with it all the time* 




BINGO!


----------



## Sesh1975 (Aug 25, 2008)

Honestly guys this is a family project. Im doing it so it gives my kids something to do outside with me and the wife. With economic times as they are it gives us something to enjoy that wont mean having to leave the house. I know the sd70 is a HUGE train. Thats why I bought it. Eventually I will have an area that it large enough for 20' turns so it looks right at home. Until then Im going to have fun with it just the way it is. I will try and post pics tonight so you all can enjoy what we are already enjoying. 

Shawn


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

Sesh I think people are just offering their experiences. Your track design looks great. Tonight my daughter ran her little "thomas" train, made out of a wooden pull toy and an old LGB loco, and she decorated it with blue masking tape and flowers and herbs from the garden. It looked great and it was doingexactly what it was supposed to do, which is make a nice family activity. 


Good luck, and keep us posted!


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

Shawn,

My layout is also a dogbone with a grassy area. This was in April 2008. I am now looking into putting in some plants.










I'm in North Orange County (just over the L.A. County line) . If you feel like driving down from Burbank send me an e-mail . Bring your family and we will run trains. I have track power so you can see your SD70 on 8' and 10 curves (I think that's what they are). 



















Tommy








Rio Gracie


----------



## Sesh1975 (Aug 25, 2008)

Posted By lownote on 09/30/2008 5:48 PM
Sesh I think people are just offering their experiences. Your track design looks great. Tonight my daughter ran her little "thomas" train, made out of a wooden pull toy and an old LGB loco, and she decorated it with blue masking tape and flowers and herbs from the garden. It looked great and it was doingexactly what it was supposed to do, which is make a nice family activity. 


Good luck, and keep us posted!

Thanks brother. I will most definitly keep all posted. We will be taking a 2 week break here, Im starting my patio this weekend and midweek next week I leave for a trout tournament. I will try to take pics before I go though.


----------



## Sesh1975 (Aug 25, 2008)

Posted By tmejia on 10/01/2008 5:59 AM
Shawn,

My layout is also a dogbone with a grassy area. This was in April 2008. I am now looking into putting in some plants.










I'm in North Orange County (just over the L.A. County line) . If you feel like driving down from Burbank send me an e-mail . Bring your family and we will run trains. I have track power so you can see your SD70 on 8' and 10 curves (I think that's what they are). 



















Tommy








Rio Gracie

Tommy,
Thanks so much for the invite. I may just have to come down one day and see your setup. Looks incredible. 

Shawn


----------



## Sesh1975 (Aug 25, 2008)

Well a bit of news. Again, Im still a lazy jerk and havent uploaded any pictures but.......... I got my track! 24 pieces of code 332 6' flex track. I have more than I need but thats good for a siding or expansion later on. Ill see what I can do today about getting something of a picture loaded up. 

Shawn


----------



## GG (Jan 1, 2009)

Great reading,

I am about to send my g track outside and with limited space what would be the minimum "good looking" diameter for a Bachmann 2-6-0 Mogul? 

Thanks

gg


----------



## Sesh1975 (Aug 25, 2008)

[No message]


----------



## Sesh1975 (Aug 25, 2008)

[No message]


----------



## Sesh1975 (Aug 25, 2008)

[No message]


----------



## Sesh1975 (Aug 25, 2008)

Finally got some pics for you guys to see. We still have a long way to go but its been a lot of fun. Let me know what you think. 

Shawn


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

1. Recheck your clearance at that spot where the wall section sticks out. It looks a little cozy. Scraped paint is no fun. 

2. You might want to consider an edging between the RR and the grass. Before the grass tries to take it back over. 

other than that, looks like fun


----------



## Sesh1975 (Aug 25, 2008)

Thanks for the comments. I have about an inch at the part where the wall sticks out and we have a edging in already. Just cant see it. Eventually I will pour curb everywhere. Thanks again for looking.


----------



## smcgill (Jan 2, 2008)

What type of spider has blue webbing?







Looking great!







Don't forget this is Fun!!!







Hay I see NO train?







Sean


----------



## silverstatespecialties (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice! 

How do you guys have such nice looking lawns??? Between 110-degree summer heat and 3 dogs, it's an annual matchup that I invariably lose....


----------



## Sesh1975 (Aug 25, 2008)

Posted By silverstatespecialties on 06 Jul 2009 08:08 AM 
Nice! 

How do you guys have such nice looking lawns??? Between 110-degree summer heat and 3 dogs, it's an annual matchup that I invariably lose.... 
So far this year it hasnt been horribly hot so the lawn is doing ok. The City of Los Angeles has put us on water rationing though so we will see how long it lasts.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Tommy, how close are you to the 5 freeway and the State College offramp? I work pretty close to Angels stadium. Maybe I can come over some lunch time and join your section crew? I can dig holes for plants too. 

Regards, Greg


----------

